

“We Shrunk the Cloud” - Introducing Micro Cloud Foundry for Developers - rgarcia
http://blog.cloudfoundry.com/post/9331377393/we-shrunk-the-cloud-introducing-micro-cloud-foundry

======
hello_moto
I went to heroku in the past, checked their doc, did their mini tutorial to
deploy and the experience is seamless.

I used GAE-J in the past, from preparing the environment to deploying to GAE
server, the experience was a breeze.

I got CloudFoundry invite last month and I lost appetite pretty quick after
checking their documentation.

~~~
peteretep
Also: no Perl :-/

~~~
jeffh
If you want a micro-cloud with Perl (and Python), check out Stackato at
<http://www.activestate.com/cloud>. It is based on CloudFoundry, but enhanced
with the additional languages and the ability to port existing apps ('run' and
'dbshell' functionality). Stackato has also been available in the micro-cloud
format for months, with docs on how you might set up your own internal private
cloud.

------
sthlm
Based on the title, for a second there, I got my hopes up that this was an
easy-to-deploy cloud solution to build up a small scale cloud on-premise for
testing / fun / etc.

But from what I understood, it's just a VM instance, meaning it's the runtime
environment minus the actual cloud capability.

I'm sure it will be useful though for almost all developers looking to deploy
on Cloud Foundry, or even anyone who just wants a VM with this specific setup
(tested, working VM configurations are always nice).

~~~
bsb
I'm sure that's where it's headed. You can already build a private IaaS cloud
with VMWare's ESX product line, and since their acquisition of SpringSource,
who built CloudFoundry, more and more PaaS style capabilities have been
produced. I'm sure it won't be long before we see Cloud Foundry Enterprise of
vFabric Platform Cloud or whatever name it will be.

